# Lyft tips



## SoiCowboy (Sep 17, 2016)

I am a newbie to Lyft. How do I know when the PAX has included a tip through their app? 

Many thanks!


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

If you hit the instant pay button you can get a preview of the total tips. But I preferred to go to Lyft.com and log in, and that way you can see the tips for each ride.


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

I just wait till I get my daily summary the next day.  You get an e-mail, you have to click through a couple things to see the full summary. There, you'll find a list of each ride, the cut Lyft is taking and the tip, if any.


----------

